# squirrels in the attic -- strobe



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

How about experimenting with one of the inexpensive battery powered Search and Rescue strobes first, for example:

http://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/elpages/lightmanstrobe.php


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Interesting idea. Don't know if it will work or not, but be aware that a flashing strobe light in the attic will probably show thru vents, exhaust fans, soffit/gable cracks and crevices, etc. You will attract attention from neighbors and possibly 1st responders,and (exorcism priests?!).


----------



## tsimons78 (Nov 21, 2010)

PAbugman said:


> Interesting idea. Don't know if it will work or not, but be aware that a flashing strobe light in the attic will probably show thru vents, exhaust fans, soffit/gable cracks and crevices, etc. You will attract attention from neighbors and possibly 1st responders,and (exorcism priests?!).


 
...a good way to see if you have nosey neighbors!


This is actually an enclosed space above an addition. This is a new home, I haven't found an access panel, I'll probably have to cut one.


----------



## tsimons78 (Nov 21, 2010)

Michael Thomas said:


> How about experimenting with one of the inexpensive battery powered Search and Rescue strobes first, for example:
> 
> http://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/elpages/lightmanstrobe.php


 
:wink: Wish it lasted longer than 3~7 hours. ...maybe I can get creative with a power pack from radioshack and a soldering iron.

Thanks!


----------

